# pre-hedgehog checklist



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Hello everyone. I have 10 days until I bring home Watson, and I just wanted to make sure I have everything I need before he gets here, and if I don't that I have enough time to get it.
Here is what I have

Enclosure - Well ventilated, 3ftx2ft (Hopefully big enough for a hedgehog, seeing as my 5 year old niece comfortably took a nap in it...dont ask why) probably about a foot and a half high, but I might make it so that it it has a lid, just to be sure. what do you all think? I made the cage myself, from an old ikea set of drawers, took the shelves out, made a floor from MDF and Linoleum. Sturdy and wipes down easily. Then I thought it was a bit dark, so I fashioned two 'windows' from empty (clean) takeaway containers! Hopefully he will like it  (Pic taken before I put the other window in)







This is probably fairly temporary, as I am probably moving into a bigger bedroom so I can build him a lovely big c&c cage

Water & Food bowl - 2 ceramic bowls, about 4inches, RSPCA approved, no led.

Wheel - I got my wheel from this website - http://hogwheels.co.uk/ its huge and completely silent, I'm really happy with it.

Cage liners - I made fleece liners from anti pill fleece, I have 3 of them so I can rotate them between being in the wash and being in his cage (with the left over fleece I cut it into strips for him to snuggle in)

Snuggle Sacks - Again, I made these myself from flannel and fleece, no loose threads. 3 of these

Hidey House - Made this from a big-ish plastic plant pot, cut an arch in the bottom (covered the cut edge in tape so its not sharp) his snuggle sacks fit perfectly 

Travel carrier - I just got a small plastic carrier designed for guinea pigs and rabbits

Toys - He has an assortment of cat toys, the little balls with the bells in (fully enclosed, no open slits for toes or tongues to get caught in) and also some cardboard tubes and toilet roll tubes

Food - I haven't got this yet, he is coming with the food he is currently on, but if it is awful food, which i doubt given the experience of the breeder, then I will gradually change him onto something better. I have a big tub of dried mealworms and a big tub of dried crickets for treats.

Litter pan - A glad container, like the ones the CSW come with

Litter - I have some unscented puppy training pads at the moment, but will probably end up using kitchen roll

Thermometer - I've ordered a reptile thermometer from amazon

Other - Heat wise, he will be kept in my bedroom, which is usually very toasty warm, but in case it isn't I have a space heater.

I think that's it, can't think of anything else. Anything I am missing or desperately need?

Thank you and sorry this post is so long :roll:


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like a good list! A few things:

- For the cage, I would recommend a lid. Most hedgehog owners have lids on their cages, and even though it's pretty high, hedgehogs are very good escape artists. I would also recommend drilling holes in the sides, just for additional ventilation, especially if you're planning on using a lid. It may also be beneficial to tape off the edges of the little windows you cut, just in case there are any sharp ones that could poke your hedgie, or if he will be able to push the takeaway containers through.

- For the litter, I would keep a close eye on your baby when using the training pads. Even though they're unscented, I've heard of hedgehogs trying to eat the material. However, this goes for any litter, even if you switch to the kitchen roll. But the kitchen roll will probably be cheaper and easier to use anyways  

- Lastly, the dried mealworms and crickets. Be careful when feeding those, especially to a baby, because they could cause impaction. I would start with only 1-2 of either one (not both at the same time, since they differ in size, plus too many treats at once can cause tummy issues) every few days. 

Other than that, I think everything looks good. But I'm sure a more experienced owner can correct anything else if needed!


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Woah! You have the full package! I have half the things you do and I already have my hedgie! I would be carful with the 'windows' though. My hedgie is 7 weeks old and it could squeeze half of its body through the squares of my c&c cage. Fourtunetly it was an easy fix. 

Overall I think your going to be a fantastic mother!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with lilsurfer's comments, especially on the ventilation holes and a lid. Both really need to be done - escapes are common and can happen even with a hedgehog that's never tried it before, and the cage looks an awful lot like a tank to me in terms of poor ventilation with the solid sides. Cage looks nice and roomy otherwise though.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I agree with the lid and ventilation.
You might want to pick up a couple more food and water bowls (I'm not sure if you have 2 for water and 2 for food or 2 all together). You don't need to, but it can be nice to have spares on hand in case they make a mess and you don't have time to wash the dish. And they are also helpful to put treats in. Again, it's not necessary, just for convenience.
I've been reading of here that a lot of people are using dried mealworms. I've always fed my hedgies live mealworms. You can store the mealworms in a container in your fridge- it puts them to sleep without killing them and they wake up when you take them out. I don't know if live is any better or worse then dried, but just throwing that out there.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Oh, and you might want to get a small salt lick.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Live is generally considered better since there's less risk of constipation or impaction issues. Why a salt lick? I've never heard that suggested for hedgehogs before.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My vet and the breeder I get my hedgehogs from both recommended them. It's in case they become sick- they will lick the salt and then drink water to prevent dehydration. You just keep it in their cage. Mine have never used them when they are healthy.
I thought it was a common thing to have, but maybe not?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely not something I've heard of before! Maybe one of the others who have been around longer will have heard something about it. I don't think it's a very common recommendation, but doesn't sound like it could hurt, anyway. Have you ever noticed yours lick it at all when they're sick?


----------



## Hannah (May 15, 2014)

I also want to echo the ventilation concerns. We have a wire cage (Midwest Guinea Habitat), and even though it's wire, the smells can get intense after an active night. You mentioned it's probably temporary, but I would suggest that it be definitely temporary.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Kelsey- when I got my first hedgehog (many years ago) they didn't tell me to use one then. When I bought Mason 5 years ago (he died last year) I was told at that time to get one. He was always healthy until he got wobbly hedgehog syndrome. I don't think he ever used it. I got Molly 6 months later and she was so sick when I got her I think she used it. The two I have now haven't been sick so the salt lick just sits in their cage and they ignore it.
Maybe salt licks aren't essential. I didn't realize they weren't commonly used.


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Hello all! Thanks for the responses. So, I have fashioned a lid out of wire mesh from an old guinea pig run and some wood and a hinge, so the cage is definitely escape proof now. Ventilation wise, I have drilled holes all over the sides of the cage and along the top rows of the front and back, definitely more ventilated now. NewHedgieOwner100 - The windows are completely sealed in, no way of escape through there. 
Didn't realise the dried mealworms were a hazard, I'd never have bought one if I had known, but my bestfriend has a tortoise and two bearded dragons so always has lots of live mealworms and crickets, so I will just pinch some from her house once I've got Watson home. 
Salt lick, yes or no? Is it something I can get if he does actually get ill? Same as LilysMommy, I've never heard of that either. 
Thanks for all the help guys, this is honestly the loveliest forum I've ever been on, I've been made to feel really welcome


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a salt lick probably wouldn't be essential, but if you do want to get one, I don't see how it could hurt! That's the interesting part of the forum, learning about things like this. :lol: Thanks for sharing, Melanie!


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

Alright, well I will investigate getting one. So thats everything sorted, just want my little one home now!  8 days!!


----------



## Freyaxo (May 21, 2014)

thank you all for your responses as well, you've all been so helpful. Hopefully when I am more experienced I can reciprocate  x


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Salt licks are used for rabbits and some other rodents, they aren't recommended or needed for hedgehogs.


----------

